# Question about movements



## yaya (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi emilycaitlin, I was hoping you might be able to help me with a bit of advice. I was wondering when you should start to monitor movements or get concerned about a reduction in movements. I'm 22 weeks pregnant and have been feeling regular movements and kicks for the past 2-3 weeks, but over the past few days there's been a marked reduction in movements. I know it's quite early days yet for movement, but I'm quite anxious about this pregnancy and am not sure if this is something I should be concerned about. I probably wouldn't be worrying so much if I my bump wasn't so small --  it's barely noticeable when I'm fully clothed (though I am tall and was quite toned pre-pregnancy).

I've not seen a midwife since my booking in appointment in December (due to being looked after by the fetal medicine unit for other issues) and everything was fine on the last scan 2 weeks ago. But I can't seem to stop worrying that something's going to go wrong.

Thanks so much in advance for your help.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Everything sounds to be going really well. You only really need to be monitoring movements from about 28 weeks. At the moment, there's loads of room for your baby to move around and hide, so you won't feel every movement. Don't worry about your bump, you said it yourself, you are tall and have strong muscles. It will suddenly burst out overnight suddenly!

There doesn't sound anything to be concerned about at all at the moment,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## yaya (Aug 17, 2010)

Dear Emilycaitlin

Thanks for your help with my earlier worry about movement. I'm just over 30 weeks now and baby's movements seem to have changed over the past few days. Until quite recently I seemed to be getting lots of kicks, but now I'm finding that I'm getting fewer kicks and instead am feeling quite small wriggles or slow shifts in position. He was quite quiet last night and this morning so I had something sugary this morning and lay down, and I felt 10 movements in a short space of time. Does this change in movements sound normal to you?

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

Sometimes this can happen, if they just get into an awkward position, but if you have noticed a significant change in movements, I always recommend to ring the hospital and they may ask you to go in to be monitored. You won't be being a nuisance, we would much rather you came in nd everything was ok, than to sit at home and things not be,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## yaya (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks so much emilycaitlin. I decided to call the assessment unit this morning, then popped down to get things checked out to put my mind at ease. Thankfully all was fine. 

Thanks so much for your help.


----------

